
The iPad Stand That Attracted Over $100k Funding From Fans on Kickstarter - kevruger
http://gizmodo.com/#!5779433/the-ipad-stand-that-attracted-over-100k-funding-from-fans-on-kickstarter
======
tnorthcutt
This sentence (if you can call it that) was a bit painful to read:

 _The PadPivot doesn't just work with iPads, claims the designer, with all
sorts of tablets and ereaders fitting in the stand's slot of sticking to the
washable adhesive grap._

